# Pricing old photography kit



## Adam.Szotyori (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello!
I want to sell my grandfathers old film photography kit, but I don't know how much does it worth. Please help with pricing.
There are some pictures of the kit:ImageShack Album - 29 images


----------



## The_Traveler (Mar 4, 2013)

It looks like the Leica body is the only piece of substantive value and your best bet is to find the model number and do a search on the web.


----------



## Light Guru (Mar 4, 2013)

Your link won't open on my phone. So I have no idea what you have. 

You should just look for the same items on eBay looking only at ended auctions to see what they sold for.


----------



## Adam.Szotyori (Mar 4, 2013)

The_Traveler said:


> It looks like the Leica body is the only piece of substantive value and your best bet is to find the model number and do a search on the web.



It's a Zorki 1 Russian camera (Leica replica)


----------



## BrianV (Mar 4, 2013)

What is the working condition of the camera? Are the shutter curtains in good condition? In good working condition, with a Jupiter-8 lens, A Zorki 1 might go in the $80~$100 range. Without a lens, requiring repair- it is not going to get much at all. 

Are there any lenses for the camera?


----------



## Adam.Szotyori (Mar 5, 2013)

BrianV said:


> What is the working condition of the camera? Are the shutter curtains in good condition? In good working condition, with a Jupiter-8 lens, A Zorki 1 might go in the $80~$100 range. Without a lens, requiring repair- it is not going to get much at all.
> 
> Are there any lenses for the camera?



I have just the body. When I pressed the shutter button the curtain was moving. So I think it's in a good condition.

The film processing equipment and the rest of the kit does have any value?


----------



## BrianV (Mar 5, 2013)

There is a brass lens- on a "board". Not sure if it can be used for a larger format camera.

Darkroom equipment in general has declined greatly in value. 

On the Zorki: look for any wrinkles in the curtains, any holes in them. This means they need to be replaced. I have several with bad curtains, but the mechanism still works. The material has deteriorated.


----------



## Adam.Szotyori (Mar 21, 2013)

I checked it. It seems like it doesn't have any wrinkles or holes in the shutter curtain.


----------

